# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσαραξη Flyingcat 4 στη Τήνο

## seajets

*Η ομίχλη έριξε το Flying Cat 4 στα βράχια - εκκενώνεται από επιβάτες**Σε παραπλέοντα σκάφη που έσπευσαν από το λιμάνι της Τήνου αποβιβάζονται οι επιβάτες του Flying Cat 4, το οποίο στις 9.30 περίπου προσέκρουσε σε βράχια, λόγω της μειωμένης ορατότητας από την ομίχλη που είχε καλύψει την ευρύτερη περιοχή το πρωί.Στο καταμαράν επέβαιναν σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία 239 επιβάτες και 14 άτομα πλήρωμα. Το σκάφος εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο προς Τήνο και Σαντορίνη.
Οπως ανέφερε τηλεφωνικά επιβάτης μιλώντας στο ΣΚΑΪ, ήδη κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού προς την Τήνο «απορούσαμε με το πώς πήγαινε» το σκάφος, καθώς ο συνδυασμός καύσωνα και άπνοιας είχε οδηγήσει στην πύκνή ομίχλη που κάλυπτε τη θάλασσα.
«Καβάλησε τα βράχια»
Κατά τον ίδιο, στις 9.30 περίπου το σκάφος προσέκρουσε κάπου, πιθανώς σε αβαθή και όχι σε ορατό εμπόδιο, καθώς η αίσθηση που περιέγραψε ήταν ότι «καβάλησε τα βράχια». Ο κυβερνήτης του καταμαράν ενημέρωσε τους επιβάτες για την κατάσταση από τα μεγάφωνα και ανέφερε την ομίχλη ως την αιτία του συμβάντος.
Παρά την αναστάτωση, όπως ανέφερε ο ίδιος επιβάτης, δεν υπήρξε πανικός. Μεταξύ των επιβαινόντων βρίσκονταν και πολλοί αλλοδαποί τουρίστες, κυρίως ασιάτες, τους οποίους καθησύχασαν οι Ελληνες επιβάτες. Το πλήρωμα καθοδήγησε τους επιβαίνοντες να φορέσουν τα σωσίβιά τους.
Συναγερμός στο Λιμενικό για την εκκένωση
Λίγο μετά το συμβάν, δίπλα στο καταμαράν βρέθηκαν πολλά άλλα σκάφη από το λιμάνι του νησιού, τα οποία ξεκίνησαν την απομάκρυνση των επιβατών, υπό το συντονισμό του κυβερνήτη και του Λιμενικού της Τήνου.
Ρυμουλκό πλοίο από τη Μύκονο αναμενόταν να φθάσει στο σημείο στις 12 περίπου, για να ρυμουλκήσει το FLYING CAT 4 στο λιμάνι προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί από κλιμάκιο εμπειρογνωμόνων.

ΠΗΓΗ:http://www.ethnos.gr/
*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Φωτογραφικό υλικό αυτήν την ώρα από την προσάραξη του FLYINGCAT 4 στην Τήνο*http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2918:-flyingcat-4-&catid=45:2010-09-14-08-55-21&Itemid=98

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το ταχυπλοο κατευθυνεται προς ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ με ιδιες δυναμεις μετα την αποκοληση του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δείτε βίντεο από την αποκόλληση του flyingcat4 στην Τήνο


Ευχαριστούμε τον Ραφαήλ Απέργη για την παραχώρηση του βίντεο 

http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...5-21&Itemid=98

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και πηγε κατευθειαν για αποκατασταση στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σύμφωνα με το openseas αύριο έχει αποσυρθεί από τα πλάνα ενώ την τρίτη το δίνει κανονικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 4  σήμερα το πρωί στις 08.10 π.μ. στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα την ώρα που ο γερανός του ναυπηγείου έχει περάσει από κάτω τους ιμάντες και ετοιμάζεται να το βγάλει έξω για να αποκατασταθούν οι ....όποιες ζημιές έγιναν.

FLYINGCAT 4 41 27-07-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστουμε Παντελή!
Από αύριο ξανά στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα είπες έγιναν φίλε Στέλιο. Το πλοίο είναι ήδη στη Μύκονο.

----------

